# Clorox bottles with corks!



## clayteachr (May 17, 2005)

What a find!!  We came across almost a dozen Clorox and Purex bottles with corks!


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 21, 2005)

Ive got a lot of purex bottles in all shapes some have glass handles some are embossed purex and some are engrave purex which ones did you find?


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 9, 2005)

Have ya'll seen the Clorox and Oxol bottles shaped like an Elephant. I have a large and small one of those.


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 9, 2005)

road dog
 how about posting a picture. they sound interesting.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 9, 2005)

I collect the Pontil Sodas and Medicines. Some collectors kinda snub Clorox bottles. I think they are interesting. I have the very earliest up to just before the first screw cap. It is cool to see how they transition. The elephants I have seen are unmarked (clorox) or the Oxol version where Oxol is embossed on the forehead of the Elephant.


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 9, 2005)

that's neat.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 10, 2005)

Have you checked out www.cloroxcompany.com/company/history/bottleguide they give a neat chart so you can date your clorox bottles.


----------

